# Performance numbers



## RED_SER2 (May 27, 2003)

Hello All,

I am thinking of getting a 2003 3.5SE in the next few months.

What I want to know is: how easy are the 3.5SEto modify and are the gains good?

I just want the regular bolt-ons. Like intake, exhaust.

Motortrend tested a 5 speed at 5.9 /0-60mph. So what do we need to get it to, say 5.3 seconds?

I don't want any estimates, please reply only if you KNOW for sure.

thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i have a buddy that ran with intake and headers and it was an auto, running 14.6's. i know of several third gens in the 13's with bolt-ons. www.altimas.net go to the third gen forum and check em out.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*known performance*

seen a 5 speed altima dyno 225 whp with CAI, UDP and a flowmaster 1 in 2 out muffler and tips only

that was in 100 degree weather too.

i dyno'ed at 234 whp in my AUTOMATIC alti with i/h/e/udp/WAI only (stillen muffs, hotshot headers/racepipe and custom catback)

best time I had was 14.5 @ 98 with a REAL bad tranny slip on the 2-3 shift. (in my defense it was at Firebird in Phoenix with a adjusted (NHRA) altitude of 1700 ft) Corrected to sealevel that is a 14.2


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^that was the buddy i was talking about... 14.5, i stand corrected. i was close...


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Easy to modify, not alot available engine reacts well to exhaust changes, UPD pulleys


----------

